# 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V Gage Cluster Swap



## wgreene63 (Feb 23, 2007)

Can I put a newer 2005-06 gage cluster in my Nissan Sentra 03 SE-R Spec V? I think I will like the white on black gage cluster better and it will be a lot easier to see. I don't want to buy a cluster and find out there is some reason it won't work. Anyone done this? Any issues? The clusters appear to be the same size from pictures but I am not certain the plugs are all the same on the back. Any help would be appreciated.

Mike

03 SE-R Spec V


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can change just the face... their are companys that make over-lays, just about anything you want or have a custom one made... I was thinking about it for my Spec, its just not high on my list


----------



## wgreene63 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks. I will consider that if I can't change the entire cluster.


----------

